# A few more repos just finished up



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

......very good -- most realitic -- both look like the real McCoy!!!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Excellent scaling on that walleye...! I'm with you, doing reproduction fish are a ton of fun. It's a true artform...!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks deerhunter, I love working with them!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Never seen a walleye like that before, I catch a lot of them every year and their bells always seem to be white


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

jimmy bug said:


> Never seen a walleye like that before, I catch a lot of them every year and their bells always seem to be white


Depends on the fish and where it came from. Not all walleye bellies are white.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

BTW, nice job Matt!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:thumbs_up Lookin good , real good .


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Cole, and yes, not all walleye have white bellies. Jimmybug, about half of the walleyes I do do not have a white belly.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never seen one without a white belly til right now. Nice work Matt


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great


----------



## cwcamographics (Jul 13, 2012)

look great


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

real nice, realistic.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

those look great


----------

